# Buchecha's MMA debut



## Hanzou (Sep 24, 2021)

Went pretty much as expected when you have a 17-time BJJ champion in the cage who gets their opponent on their back in the first round. I will say though that the knees he was throwing from North/South looked pretty devastating. Looking forward to seeing how he does in the future.

Also good on him for going to One instead of wasting his time with the UFC.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Sep 24, 2021)

Yeah, I understand why the UFC banned those knees to the head of a downed opponent. They’re pretty devastating. I guess One is operating on something closer to the old Pride rules. Having that option makes north-south position much more dangerous.


----------

